# Expanding the system



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

I have a Shop Vac, Series 90L, 10 gallon size. Right now I have it on a rolling cart that takes up too much space. I looked at putting the Dust Deputy over the vacuum but the connector hose is too short. I can move it around for each piece of power tool that I have. I might need to rearrange my shop. 
My question: Is there a way that I can park it on one spot and use extra hose and/or PVC pipe to pick up the dust and small shavings? I have thought about hanging in on the wall with the Dust Deputy either under it or next to it. Would I lose suction this way? I have a bench top drill press and bench top bandsaw on one table, lathe on a stand, chop saw on a stand. I'm very limited on space. Your ideas and recommendations are most appreciated. Need to get things set up as SWMBO is after me to start some projects and finish some others. Sound familiar??


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Pineknot,
I recently posted a picture under my projects of a Dust Deputy design I made. 
I saw a picture of a very similar d sign and copied it. I haven't even painted it prior to posting the picture. This design is tall, but doesn't require too much floor space. The vacuum can easily be removed and separated from the DD if needed. It's very stable, portable and easy to make.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

I have a 5 gal size ShopVac with 15 feet(?) of hose. it has its own wheels and a long cord. I have a remote outlet control - the vac stays pretty much within its own "lane" as I simply unplug/plug the hose into whichever machine I'm using.

for the planer I have a barrel separator - in total there's 30 feet of hose.

so, bottom line, yes you can run PVC and maintain suction - within reasonable distances. just be sure to use unions / clean out type fittings as appropriate so - should it clog - you can clean it out. a lot of folks use four inch PVC - but keep in mind the smaller the diameter the faster the fpm flow inside the pipe and the less likely it is to clog up. 2.5 inch PVC is made, but it's not a common size and fittings etc are not easy to find - I'd do three inch rather than four - and you may need to cobble up some round wood plugs/adapters.


----------

